# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Bang voor mezelf...

## Mim

Ik kamp al jaren met psychische klachten waar geen eind aan komt. Al 10 jaar heb ik een depressieve stemming met diepere en lichtere periodes maar het gaat nooit gewoon goed. ook heb ik veel angst.
Ik ben nu begonnen met mijn 5e ad en heb al veel therapieen gehad.
Hoe kan ik nu nog hoop hebben dat dit medicijn wel gaat werken?

Ik denk de hele dag aan de dood, zm. Deze gedachten vind ik vreselijk, ik wil dit niet voelen. Ik heb haast geen hoop meer en ben bang dat ik dit niet nog lang ga trekken. Ben bang dat ik de controle een keer verlies en mezelf wel wat aandoe. Ik ben moe en depressief...en ben bang.


Betekent dit dat ik zm wil plegen? 

mijn psych is wel op de hoogte van mijn gedachten maar ik zie haar maar 1x id 2 weken. Heb nazorg van een angst dagbehandeling. Nu misschien verder kijken...

----------


## 1post1

kan me voorstellen dat je bang bent,
maar er zijn alter nativen 
Je zou je voeding kunnen weizigen met nog maar alleen goed eten ,verder heel veel wandelen 
En leren anders te denken.
Je kunt artikelen lezen over angst en b.v mindfulness.ontspanning .
Probeer je angsten te begrijpen ,en of waar ze vandaan komen,dan kan je wat aan doen,

Wel erg belangrijk dat jeZELF stappen hier in gaat nemen,je moet dus een drempel over
Succes

----------


## Agnes574

Lees volgend artikel eens?
Misschien heb je er iets aan?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12719

Sterkte!!

----------

